# 65 Wood Steering Wheel and Ididit Steering Column Question



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

I installed an Ididit steering column in my 65 GTO, bought an OE Wood Grain steering wheel and now I need the correct hub and whatever else to install that wheel on that column. I called Ididit and bought what they said I needed, but it’s not correct. Anyone done this and have any advice on what I need and where to buy it?


----------



## 64droptop (Nov 26, 2021)

I don't know if this will help, but you can call them and they will most likely help you figure it out.









GT Performance® - 3-Spoke GT3 Classic Hole Style Wood Steering Wheel


Pontiac GTO 1964, 3-Spoke GT3 Classic Hole Style Wood Steering Wheel by GT Performance®. CARiD offers a huge inventory of superior custom steering wheels and accessories by GT Performance Products, LLC for racing and muscle cars, street rods, and trucks.




www.carid.com


----------



## 64droptop (Nov 26, 2021)

SLSTEVE ..... oooops, sorry realized too late that you already have the wheel,


----------



## GTOKen (Oct 6, 2017)

SLSTEVE said:


> I installed an Ididit steering column in my 65 GTO, bought an OE Wood Grain steering wheel and now I need the correct hub and whatever else to install that wheel on that column. I called Ididit and bought what they said I needed, but it’s not correct. Anyone done this and have any advice on what I need and where to buy it?


Can you tell me where you found the OE Wood Grain steering wheel? I'm guessing it is the plastic simulated wood, as I have on my 67 GTO. I'm looking for someone to restore mine. Thanks.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

GTOKen said:


> Can you tell me where you found the OE Wood Grain steering wheel? I'm guessing it is the plastic simulated wood, as I have on my 67 GTO. I'm looking for someone to restore mine. Thanks.


Bought it from the Internet, think it might have been The Parts Place. I can look it up and let you know.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

SLSTEVE said:


> Bought it from the Internet, think it might have been The Parts Place. I can look it up and let you know.


Looked it up and I bought it on EBay from joparts last year.


----------



## GTOKen (Oct 6, 2017)

SLSTEVE said:


> Looked it up and I bought it on EBay from joparts last year.


Thanks!!


----------

